# Riptrippers, is actually a Ripoff



## n0ugh7_zw (21/2/15)

I always got a bad vibe from him. Twisted 420 did some digging, these are the results.










Here is the thread on reddit
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_.../game_over_for_rip_tripperstruth_coming_soon/

Twisted has said he's going to make a video about this.

*Just to clarify... He is wanting equity, in exchange for good reviews. *


----------



## JW Flynn (21/2/15)

personally i don't give a crap... why not make money while making vids... he said the other day that it does take allot of time out of his allready busy schedule to make the you tube vids... I like his vids and will continue to be a subscriber and like his vids if I so see fit... 

Would you in all honesty say no to making money of posting vids on YouTube???? would you say no to sponsors sending you items to review? WOULD you purchase all of the items he has so far reviewed??? Feck no!!! so how in the hell do they want to hold this against him??? pure bull crap if you ask me... 

Rip, you have converted allot of us over from stinkies, you have also convinced us to procure new items... F@#$% the guys who want to give you crap!!!

Dis wat ek daarvan dink

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/2/15)

Making money is all good. I have no problem with that...

However, the sources from which he is making money, and the terms by which he is making it, are seriously uncool.

Insisting on equity, for reviewing an item, and getting that equity based on the promise of promoting said item before the review has taken place... *To me that sounds a lot like paying for positive reviews...*

I'm sure initially his intent was good, and no-one can deny that he's done a lot of good.

But, this undermines any of his suggestions, as far as what devices are good, and whats crap.
*Which makes his opinions, kinda redundant. *

Makes you wonder... How much do you need to pay him to do the whole roger rabbit thing.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## VapeSnow (21/2/15)

He is the VapeGuru if he review something everybody wants one and the retailers smile. 

So why cant Rip make money out of it???

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JW Flynn (21/2/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Making money is all good. I have no problem with that...
> 
> However, the sources from which he is making money, and the terms by which he is making it, are seriously uncool.
> 
> ...


but go and look at his reviews... he will actually tell you if it is a pis poor products!!! The products he does actually review is properly reviewed.. I mean you will see him every now and then say that an item is crap, or the machining is crap, or this or that.. you know when he is satisfied with a product and when not... so tell me, will you pay someone to do a review on a product that you know he is going to say is crap?? I don't think so... this is probably some other reviewer that is trying to boost his own ratings... I say let them fight it out.. he will probably knock 420 on his ass, hehe

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/2/15)

Surely reviewing the odd, crap item is a requisite for keeping up the appearance of delivering objective reviews, is it not?

BTW, rips a scrawny dude. My money would be on twisted.


----------



## PuffingCrow (21/2/15)

Whatever Rip did I think Twisted 420 should dig threw his own lot first, because seriously i don't know what that guy is vaping. I can't manage to watch more than 5 second of his videos, He Freak very Freak Bra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/2/15)

PuffingCrow said:


> Whatever Rip did I think Twisted 420 should dig threw his own lot first, because seriously i don't know what that guy is vaping. I can't manage to watch more than 5 second of his videos, He Freak very Freak Bra



Just because he swears a lot and drops stuff? I swear a lot and drop stuff

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/2/15)

To be honest, who really cares? 

He might be taking money or he might not. 

All of these posts or evidence could be a bunch of hogwash in an attempt to make him look bad. Then again, they could also be true. 

Both rip and twisted 420 are great to watch. I think they both do a great job on their videos. I don't see a point in this whole finger pointing thing.

And if RIP is being paid for the reviews, I doubt he is the first or the last do so. At least he is making money from vaping. I wouldn't mind making some cash because of it

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## VandaL (22/2/15)

If he is being paid, that's great for him. He's the #1 subscribed vape reviewer. If companies are paying him to review their products, that's just smart business.

However, he's stated in multiple videos that he has never taken money to review/use any products. If there is proof he has then he loses all credibility with I would say most of the community. Mainly because of the lie, if he does receive money to review products and doesn't want people to know then DO NOT make a statement like that. I can understand that majority of people would give his opinion on products zero merit if he is found out to be on the pay roll therefore companies wouldn't bother paying him.

It sucks that potential new vapers would be given false information on so/so products and go out and spend their hard earned money on it, but at the end of the day youtube is a vast resource and if you are potentially looking to spend money on something be smart and check multiple video reviews.

Being #1 is always tough and one wrong move can lose you all the reputation you have built up. Same thing happened with IGN, people once regarded them are THE video game review site till it was proven they are on the payroll to review products, now most just ignore IGN's opinion on new products.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/2/15)

Hmmm I don't know, if he is getting paid for a POSITIVE review, then that's bribery really. 

But if you have to pay him to review your product, I 100% understand.

If I was the #1 watched vaping channel, damn right I would sell my brand.

But ya, getting payed to review your product is very different to getting payed for a positive review.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/2/15)

Will, be interesting to see what comes out of this after more people have done some digging.


----------



## zadiac (22/2/15)

I don't care. I still watch his reviews. They're good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/2/15)

Oh well....


----------



## rogue zombie (22/2/15)

On this subject - I think Rob Fisher is on REOSmods and Vapour Mountain's payroll

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## TylerD (22/2/15)

Everyone in the vape market are making their pound.
Look at all the retailers that pop up in South africa alone!

If there's money to be made, the entrepreneurs will step in.

I still dig his way of reviewing and it won't change. But it is good to know the truth. 

And I must say that if someone buy something only because they watched Rips video, they deserve what they get. 
There are so many good reviewers and its good to get input from at least 3 or more of them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (22/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> On this subject - I think Rob Fisher is on REOSmods and Vapour Mountain's payroll



Lol @r0gue z0mbie 

I think its actually the other way round

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie (22/2/15)

Silver said:


> Lol @r0gue z0mbie
> 
> I think its actually the other way round



Lol.... True, actually

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (22/2/15)

I see the same message has been posted about RIP and TWISTED, so someone out there is trying to put them in a bad light or it's a war between the two of them.
Haters gonna hate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Danny (22/2/15)

I figured anyone doing review videos was either already on a payroll and if not would be trying to get on one. Why else do the videos? Honestly most of the vape gear reviews look like cheap versions of the homemark shows, surely nobody trusts homemark or verimark!

I actually think the forumites (ours and others) who do partake in surreptitious marketing for their 'favorite' vendors (who just happen to give them discounts, freebies) are much more of a problem than Rip type reviewers. Rip is out there for everyone to see, the forumites are almost impossible to track and proving intent on their part is very difficult, as is proving direct gain from their activities on behalf of a vendor. I dont trust anyone (let alone addicts like myself) at all so not too much of a problem for me, I just thought it was disturbing the lack of integrity present in the industry and worse in the communities developed around it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> On this subject - I think Rob Fisher is on REOSmods and Vapour Mountain's payroll



Hehehe! I wish! 

On the subject... I like watching Rip... Twisted I can't stand... Ruby Roo is nice to look at but she is a menthol wooose!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (22/2/15)

I like em both, and "sick as tits" were the first words I learned on my vaping journey


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JW Flynn (22/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> On this subject - I think Rob Fisher is on REOSmods and Vapour Mountain's payroll


ROFLMAO , YES definately REO's, hehe.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/2/15)

I don't like this at all however, in his position, with products getting thrown at him on a daily basis, it is logical for him to find a system where the products he reviews has some sort of incentive. I would probably do the same thing.

As for Twisted, I think he a excellent reviewer. Him and Rip Trip are the two I watch, because they are to the point and say it how it is, however, with Rip he hardly says negative stuff in his reviews and now I assume its due to $$$ involved. Twisted thrashes products if need be.

I just CANNOT watch PB's videos, I feel like my life is wasting away. Also GrimmGreen rambles too much for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## ET (22/2/15)

Danny said:


> I figured anyone doing review videos was either already on a payroll and if not would be trying to get on one. Why else do the videos? Honestly most of the vape gear reviews look like cheap versions of the homemark shows, surely nobody trusts homemark or verimark!
> 
> I actually think the forumites (ours and others) who do partake in surreptitious marketing for their 'favorite' vendors (who just happen to give them discounts, freebies) are much more of a problem than Rip type reviewers. Rip is out there for everyone to see, the forumites are almost impossible to track and proving intent on their part is very difficult, as is proving direct gain from their activities on behalf of a vendor. I dont trust anyone (let alone addicts like myself) at all so not too much of a problem for me, I just thought it was disturbing the lack of integrity present in the industry and worse in the communities developed around it.



Too right danny dude. It's when someone is trying to make money by being sneaky about it. That is what gets my goat big time.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rogue zombie (22/2/15)

ET said:


> Too right danny dude. It's when someone is trying to make money by being sneaky about it. That is what gets my goat big time.



Ya I get that.

But I do not see why RIP would have to be sneaky.

He is #1, so you as a supplier should expect to pay for his time and for publicizing your product.

Why would he go the extra (wrong) way, and possibly throw his name away by letting you buy his verdict.


----------



## free3dom (22/2/15)

I just find it hard to swallow that now after all this time and the tons of reviews he's done, all of a sudden this comes to light.
If this is to be believed he is clearly not "covering he's tracks" very well, so I'm sure this would have come to light much sooner. It could of course be true, but I don't believe the sky is falling when one person says so...I need more evidence, much more evidence

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## LandyMan (22/2/15)

I don't think anyone has an issue with him accepting money for his time to do the reviews. The issue seems to come in where money is taken for GOOD reviews, irrespective whether it is the truth or not

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JW Flynn (22/2/15)

but how will you know if this is the fact? it's the same as the false propaganda going around about how eciggs are 10 times worse than stinkies... pure bull crap... unless some proper evidence comes to light I cannot believe that rip is bought over for good reviews.. and besides, just look at his reviews... there are a bunch that get bad reviews... and in most cases it's the actual vape shops that send him the devices for review..... only now and then that an actual developer would send him something to review... and these are more of your prototype devices.. that are pre-production.....

I just feel that this needs an hell of allot more facts than just pure bull crap from one reviewer probably just trying to boost his views by smack talking another reviewer....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (22/2/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Surely reviewing the odd, crap item is a requisite for keeping up the appearance of delivering objective reviews, is it not?
> 
> BTW, rips a scrawny dude. My money would be on twisted.


HEHE you are forgetting about all the additional power that is stored in that beard dude, hehe... The BEARD of power.... LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Carlito (22/2/15)

People STOP CRYING!! RIP is a legend and if you know his background you will then know why he wants money for reviews!!
He is also trying to make a living...


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/2/15)

Didn't you read? 

We don't care that he's making money. What we care about is him saying he doesn't do reviews for money, when apparently its quite the opposite. 

Where I come from thats called lying... Legend or not, its bulls***. 

I'm not trying to pull him down because i'm jealous of his success. I want everyone to be successful. I posted this stuff, because if its true, it means that he's been lying to his audience for a long, long time. 

If he'd kept his mouth shut on the matter of getting paid for reviews, this information coming out, would be a non-issue. Instead he came out on multiple occasions and said emphatically that he does not get paid for reviews. 

The only thing motivates people to come out with stuff like that, is guilt... So the question is, whats he feeling guilty of? Is it that he gets paid for reviews? Is this the tip of the ice berg? Or is he a softy who's anxiety has the better of him, and he just blurts that out, because of nerves? 

Usually, theres not smoke without fire...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## VapeSnow (22/2/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Didn't you read?
> 
> We don't care that he's making money. What we care about is him saying he doesn't do reviews for money, when apparently its quite the opposite.
> 
> ...


If that is the case SO WHAT???

He is Riptripper and he will always have a lot of ppl watching his channel due to the way he presents any product. 

Rip has a gift and ppl dont call him the vapeguru for nothing. 

Just my point of view


----------



## Matt (22/2/15)

Well this isn't really solid proof looks more like someone trying to bring him down.

If you read the proposal about the equity there isn't anything about reviews in there. He also promotes vape shops that are not linked to a product at all. 
So where is the proof that he takes money for reviews? 
Because 1 mod builder that didn't get rip to review his mod said so? Or the imessage screenshots without names?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (22/2/15)

Personally I dnt care if he gets paid for reviews. As long as his reviews aren't swayed by the fact that he gets paid. If he gives an honest fair opinion then by all means. Get paid for your time and effort

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## free3dom (22/2/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Usually, theres not smoke without fire...



Except when there's a vaper involved

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (22/2/15)

I'll just leave this here 

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...omeone_please_help_explain_the_riptwisted420/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (22/2/15)

Why do i get the idea that this is just the reviewers having a go at the public


----------



## huffnpuff (22/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## VandaL (22/2/15)

huffnpuff said:


>



Ahahahhahahaha. All he needed was a 27k hue on that video and it was Britney all over again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (23/2/15)



Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/2/15)

Alex said:


>



Thanks for posting this @Alex

I wonder if RIP will respond to this or if he'll just keep quiet...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/2/15)

i think what people need to realise is that the internet is not a reliable source of valid information for the most part.
In this case the person whose mod was not reviewed by Rip could just have been p'd off and in response decided to tarnish a good name to show his frustration. im not saying this is the case but its possible. its also possible that Rip does accept money in order to do a review. 

heres what you need to ask yourself..
Does it affect my life in anyway?? 

the guy is a guru at reviews. he does the job really well and spices up his videos to keep us all interested and coming back for me. 
up to now, has anyone found his reviews to be anything but informative and helpful?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (23/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (23/2/15)

Wow, I really don't get why people are such a big fan of Rip. To me he seems far less knowledgeable than Twisted, and his reviews are generally vague, "THIS ONE'S A FLAVOUR CHASER WHOOOEEEYYY" or "THIS ONE CHUCKS". Like I get he's a bundle of fun and what have you, but for enthusiasts? Vape guru my ass.

The fact of the matter is that if Rip is making money from his videos, he should be open about that. Maybe 5% of viewers would care, the bulk of them wouldn't and there'd have been no scandal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Smokyg (23/2/15)

Hypothetically I would think that paying Rip Trippers to "Advertise" my product is a great way to get said new products name out there, with a average view count of 900 000+ views on his videos it would be a fantastic investment. Paying $1000 to have close to a Mil people know about your product... Seems like a win win..

I agree that lying about it is not cool. But thats between him and the manufacturers..


----------



## DemonicBunnee (23/2/15)

/RANT

This is the first time I have seen something on this forum where I am honestly disappointed by you guys, sad day.

A reviewer is expected to be independent, if he is not, he is a shill and his "opinion" does not carry any weight. We don't watch or read reviews to get sugar coated bull, thats what advertisements are for, reviews are there so we can find out the TRUTH about a product without having to buy it.

If you get paid to make reviews then you are not independent, because if you do not keep your clients happy (manufacturers who's products you are reviewing) you will lose clients and thus income. How is this a difficult concept to understand?

Anyone who feels Rip or any other reviewer should be paid for doing reviews clearly does not value independence and should simply stick to the information publicised by the manufacturers. Don't tell me he needs to be paid for his "work" on doing reviews, if that is his only job it was his decision and if he does not make enough money from what Youtube pays for the traffic his videos generates, well then he made a really big mistake.

This is a very serious allegation, and should not be blown off with the typical fanboy attitude, of who cares. We should all care, if there is truth to these allegations then his reviews mean nothing and their only value is entertainment.

/RANT

I hope this is just a smear campaign and nothing more, there are already too few proper and "professionally" made reviews available that we as a community can not afford to lose one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## free3dom (23/2/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> /RANT
> 
> This is the first time I have seen something on this forum where I am honestly disappointed by you guys, sad day.
> 
> ...



Sorry to have disappointed you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonicBunnee (23/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Sorry to have disappointed you



You sir have a PM :hug:


----------



## rogue zombie (23/2/15)

What I like about RIP is that he actuallysa


DemonicBunnee said:


> A reviewer is expected to be independent, if he is not, he is a shill and his "opinion" does not carry any weight. We don't watch or read reviews to get sugar coated bull, thats what advertisements are for, reviews are there so we can find out the TRUTH about a product without having to buy it.
> 
> If you get paid to make reviews then you are not independent, because if you do not keep your clients happy (manufacturers who's products you are reviewing) you will lose clients and thus income. How is this a difficult concept to understand?
> 
> ...



I don't believe that paints the picture in its entirety.

Example:
Lets say I have a million views every time I post a video. You make a mod and want it on my channel - you believe I should just post a vid on your mod, the thing sells like hot cakes because it is seen by a million on MY channel that I made popular.... You make the money, and I get a free mod?

There is massive grey areas with anything to do with the internet and marketing/advertising or reviews. It is not black and white.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## kimbo (23/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> What I like about RIP is that he actuallysa
> 
> 
> I don't believe that paints the picture in its entirety.
> ...



Yes understand that, but asking for equity?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (23/2/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> You sir have a PM :hug:



PM replied...we have decided on a duel, at high noon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JW Flynn (23/2/15)

I think this might be a joke, to be honest, When looking at what happened to the owner of CCI just a short while back with the employer where he worked whilst coming up with the cloud chasers inc brand... those guys are even still fighting with him over the brand and they are still under the impression that the brand is theirs and not that of the current claimed owner... so perhaps it was just a joke.. 

These things along with people suing each other over closes or copies and such will start becoming more of a reality as vaping has now picked up enough speed and are real enough / in your face, to become a money making scheme for all the bloodsucking lawyers as well... lol

good fun to follow, hehe enter Suites, hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (23/2/15)

kimbo said:


> Yes understand that, but asking for equity?



Lol, no I wouldn't personally have gone that far.

I'm not defending his actions, I'm defending what was said about a reviewer not being able to profit from it, which I totally disagree with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (23/2/15)

free3dom said:


> PM replied...we have decided on a duel, at high noon


 With swords?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Q-Ball (23/2/15)

kimbo said:


> With swords?



With clouds I guess


----------



## free3dom (23/2/15)

kimbo said:


> With swords?



Nah man...it's 2015....with LIGHTSABERS 



Q-Ball said:


> With clouds I guess



That's even better....with tube mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (23/2/15)

Hades now has a v2 aswell, hehe, hades vs hades v2, lolz


----------



## DemonicBunnee (23/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> What I like about RIP is that he actuallysa
> 
> 
> I don't believe that paints the picture in its entirety.
> ...





r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol, no I wouldn't personally have gone that far.
> 
> I'm not defending his actions, I'm defending what was said about a reviewer not being able to profit from it, which I totally disagree with.



The reviewer gets paid by the medium his review is published on. Do you think BMW pays CAR magazine to do a review on a new car?

The magazine makes money by selling copies, they then pay their writers (Reviewers). It works the same when publishing reviews on Youtube, where the person gets paid for the views generated by the video. As with a magazine everything is paid for by advertising, more views (or physical copies of a magazine) the higher the advertising cost, and the more money is made by publishing.

If the content of his videos are good enough (close to a million views per video says it is), then he is getting paid, by Youtube. There are people who live of making Youtube videos...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (23/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Nah man...it's 2015....with LIGHTSABERS
> 
> 
> 
> That's even better....with tube mods



Can I ask for a raincheck on this duel, I first need to arm myself with a tube mod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Richio (23/2/15)

kimbo said:


> Yes understand that, but asking for equity?



Charging a fixed price to do a review is fair, you basically paying to advertise your product to the correct audience, but like @kimbo said, why would you ask for equity? Surely no one in there right mind would put down a product in which they have a financial interest.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie (23/2/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> The reviewer gets paid by the medium his review is published on. Do you think BMW pays CAR magazine to do a review on a new car?
> 
> The magazine makes money by selling copies, they then pay their writers (Reviewers). It works the same when publishing reviews on Youtube, where the person gets paid for the views generated by the video. As with a magazine everything is paid for by advertising, more views (or physical copies of a magazine) the higher the advertising cost, and the more money is made by publishing.
> 
> If the content of his videos are good enough (close to a million views per video says it is), then he is getting paid, by Youtube. There are people who live of making Youtube videos...



I understand that. But I believe that formula is outdated, especially when it comes to online, and viral marketing.

Rip is the brand here, not a mag he works for. YouTube 'click n pay' will not get him enough to properly measure his influence reach. Especially in this industry which is not the biggest (yet).

I mean if he manages to influence 10 000 people for example. YouTube 10000 views does not equate to anything near the profit the manufacturer would have made for the 10000 sales they got.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (23/2/15)

Alex said:


>







Richio said:


> Charging a fixed price to do a review is fair, you basically paying to advertise your product to the correct audience, but like @kimbo said, why would you ask for equity? Surely no one in there right mind would put down a product in which they have a financial interest.



Yes I agree, it wouldn't make sense to discredit something if you have a financial benefit in the upside of it.

It is quite clever to ask for equity though, since the better the punt, the better the upside (long term) for the reviewer. Since the review continues to sell products months, even possibly years, after the video has been published it is a much better way to ensure the reviewer continues to receive financial benefit for his services, as opposed to getting a flat fee upfront and then not receiving anything from it again.

There are also plenty of dodgy ways you can apply 'creative' accounting to make the financial situation of the company precarious in order to show the minority stake holders that, on paper at least, their equity is basically valueless.

I am going to sit out making any calls on this just yet, although I hereby name this scandal *RiPgate (TM) *[If you want to use this name, I am going to need 2% 'equity' of each paycheck you receive going forward. ]

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DemonicBunnee (23/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I understand that. But I believe that formula is outdated, especially when it comes to online, and viral marketing.
> 
> Rip is the brand here, not a mag he works for. YouTube 'click n pay' will not get him enough to properly measure his influence reach. Especially in this industry which is not the biggest (yet).
> 
> I mean if he manages to influence 10 000 people for example. YouTube 10000 views does not equate to anything near the profit the manufacturer would have made for the 10000 sales they got.



What if the reviewer says the product is horrible and no one should ever buy it because it's a total ripoff.  Should the reviewer then be obligated to pay the manufacturer for the sales lost?

Reviews are not all suppose to only be positive, if they are that is a symptom of a problem.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (23/2/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> What if the reviewer says the product is horrible and no one should ever buy it because it's a total ripoff. Should the reviewer then be obligated to pay the manufacturer for the sales
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Well I wouldn't. I would clearly state before, if I don't like it, I will say.

It should be understandable - it's my reputation on the line. I think any company putting a product up for review, should well understand that.


----------



## Andre (23/2/15)

He who pays the piper calls the tune.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/2/15)

Andre said:


> He who pays the piper calls the tune.



Ah yes, but it's the audience who is actually paying the piper. 

Without an audience, nobody will want to advertise with you.

Lol... This is why I say, it's no longer black and white, this 'marketing' thing.


----------



## DemonicBunnee (23/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ah yes, but it's the audience who is actually paying the piper.
> 
> Without an audience, nobody will want to advertise with you.
> 
> Lol... This is why I say, it's no longer black and white, this 'marketing' thing.



review
rɪˈvjuː/Submit
noun
a critical appraisal of a book, play, film, etc. published in a newspaper or magazine.

marketing
ˈmɑːkɪtɪŋ/Submit
noun
the action or business of promoting and selling products or services, including market research and advertising.

They are not the same.

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/2/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> review
> rɪˈvjuː/Submit
> noun
> a critical appraisal of a book, play, film, etc. published in a newspaper or magazine.
> ...



I think people understood what I was getting at


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (24/2/15)

I'm kinda disappointed this isn't a bigger deal  I was hoping for at least a few days of entertainment while Twisted and Rip fling poo at each other

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/15)

Rip did the right thing by brushing it off... he has had experience in internet wars it seems. I will watch him anytime but that Twisted guy irritates the crap out of me! I simply cannot watch him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## kimbo (24/2/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I'm kinda disappointed this isn't a bigger deal  I was hoping for at least a few days of entertainment while Twisted and Rip fling poo at each other


 Agree i made two batches of pop corn in the hopes to view the youtube vids

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Rip did the right thing by brushing it off... he has had experience in internet wars it seems. I will watch him anytime but that Twisted guy irritates the crap out of me! I simply cannot watch him.



Ripp was definitely the bigger a better man here. Twisted should not have even stuck his nose in and stirred and same goes for Matt from suck my mod. Everyone always hates the blue eyed boy and goes to show why Ripp is number one in the game.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (24/2/15)

Yes... But that all said... I wanted some of that drama, kinda like what they had in the old WWF between the different wrestlers 

Not to mention that life would be mighty boring without people rubbing each other the wrong way and trying to drown each other in poop.

For myself, I find Ripps reviews to be kinda hit and miss. And his build videos are based on something other than reality. They almost never work for me. 

Over time I've found Twisted to simply be more accurate with his reviews. Rip gets too jazzed about products . 

Though busurdo and Trevor Jones beat the crap out of both of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/2/15)

Not sure if this has been posed yet... but pretty much sums up my thoughts on the matter.

http://www.v4p3r.com/twisted420-puts-rip-on-blast-ends-up-looking-like-a-schmuck/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (24/2/15)

lol, Busudron will make me fall asleep, lol the only vid i did like from him was the "cloud chasing" vid, where he chases around a Photoshop'ed actual cloud in his yard, LOL

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike (24/2/15)

I way prefer our local written reviews to most youtubers

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## VandaL (24/2/15)

Mike said:


> I way prefer our local written reviews to most youtubers


What are you RAMBLING(s) about?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WHeunis (24/2/15)

I think there is something important that most people aren't seeing/hearing.

Rip is VERY specific about the words he uses. At least that is my opinion.
Having watched the whole thing and replaying it in my head a few times...

Rip very clearly and on multiple occasions states that he does not take, request, or accept money for his reviews.
But the key part everyone misses every time he says that?

*FROM MANUFACTURERS.*

I am pretty sure he is so specific about his words for a reason.

So, yes, he might be taking money from distributors (unlikely), vapeshops (likely), or other such involved agents.
The reason he might be taking money from shops is quite obvious. If multiple shops sent him the same item, who would be the one (or two) shops that ends up in his "where to get it" section?
Obviously the ones that pay gets the bigger/better plug/promo/mention.
Plain and simple advertising of that store/outlet/website.


All that said, I find it perfectly reasonable. The store has no interest in the outcome of the review, but a large interest in having their name put out there to a million+ vapers, as a "nice place" seeing that it sends it's products for review for "our benefit".
Added bonus if their prices and stock is good...


I'm pretty much done with this overhyped drivel form Mr.Twisted anyway. He blew this way out of porportion (like some spoiled child) because he is butthurt about Rip refusing to parttake in promoting someone's app, unless he is paid to do so.
I find nothing wrong with Rip wanting to be compensated for it, neither do I have any problem if the above situation of taking money from stores/websites to promote them alongside his reviews.


And that's all i really have to add to all this...


PS-edit: Just to clarify, I don't even like Rip all that much... But as of right now, I like twisted far less for his behaviour and handling of this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (24/2/15)

Just found this. Hope it hasn't been posted before. He upped this yesterday.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (24/2/15)

Money from vapeshops is easier to swallow i guess. but its still highly dubious in my books.

If you get a device from a vapeshop and tell the world that the product they're carrying is crap... guess who's not going to be sending you any more stuff to review. Adding money to that equation only further skews the situation.

I looked into reviewing some stuff for some local dudes. I got a feeling that I wouldn't be able to do it without compromising my view point. I didn't say "NO" to them, but I just kinda let it languish into a thing thats not going to happen. My right to call something a piece of Poo, publicly. Is really important to me. As such I'll only review stuff I've paid my money for. I'm still on the fence about wether to treat juices like this too. 

I might be a pariah for taking this viewpoint. But for me, it feels like the right thing.

Twisted is kinda childish, but its kinda who he his. Hence my wanting to see him and Rip go at it a bit. But Rips kinda boring


----------



## stevie g (24/2/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> The reviewer gets paid by the medium his review is published on. Do you think BMW pays CAR magazine to do a review on a new car?
> 
> The magazine makes money by selling copies, they then pay their writers (Reviewers). It works the same when publishing reviews on Youtube, where the person gets paid for the views generated by the video. As with a magazine everything is paid for by advertising, more views (or physical copies of a magazine) the higher the advertising cost, and the more money is made by publishing.
> 
> If the content of his videos are good enough (close to a million views per video says it is), then he is getting paid, by Youtube. There are people who live of making Youtube videos...


um yeah BMW pays the reviewer either by giving them a car to drive or other sweetners


----------



## CloudSurfer (25/2/15)

Think we all agree that if some form of capital can be gained from doing something you enjoy, provided your reviews etc are not biased then its all fair gain. the company's that endorse people in any community whether it be vaping or sport get a major income from the products endorsed by the person they sponsor. so its only fair if they get a small share for the time etc they put in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Festival Panda (15/4/15)

No problem with reviewers getting paid ... problem is that Rip said outright in a vid that he does not get paid.


----------



## Renesh (15/4/15)

I don't see the fuss really.. in the end, its youtube...so the viewers can watch what they want too..and ideally..should be forming their own opinion on reviews etc.. Youtube (or any other form of media) should never replace the need and requirement for a person to think for themselves. As for Rip, if he is making money out of reviews, then thats good for him (almost every professional athlete makes money from sponsors for doing something they love...and i doubt that any sponsor deal was done in the best interest of the product or the public)... 

Top 3 internationals that i'd continue to watch,,, Rip, Grimm and Twisted (for that opening dance sequence)...irrespective of them getting paid or not, coz in the end, i will vote for the product on my willingness to spend my hard earned money on it...and not because some peeps on the net 'do it'....

my 2cents worth.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

